# HELP! Sick rabbit



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a 5ish year old Holland Lop buck. He's had health issues his whole life, but lately they have been bad. I know he should probably see a vet, but I'd like to avoid that if at all possible because we just went and bought a bunch of stuff for our animals. 

1. One of his testicles are like 3 times bigger than the other, swollen for sure. Really not sure what. Cancer? 

2. He also has had diarrhea, he's had it a few times before too. 

3. He has severe dandruff. I've looked at it really closely, and so has a vet tech (relative) and can't see mites.

4. He won't put weight on. He's living on mainly oatmeal, and a bite or two of pellets/hay/veggies/black oil sunflower seeds occasionally.

5. He also has ear mites, but I've got them under control. 

His diet is mentioned above, I'm not sure what to do. He was given Ivermectin orally this spring, and topically like 3 weeks ago. I was limiting his oats, but I really just gave up and let him have as much as he wanted so he was at least eating and somewhat comfortable. He's my first rabbit, and a favorite in our family. (Not a breeder/show rabbit or anything). Any advice on what to do?? I hate to take him to a vet but I suppose maybe I could if he really needed to, just want to see if there is anything else I can try first. Can't find much online. Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh- I forgot to mention. He also has issues hopping, his hip has gone out before. Took him to a chiropractor and that helped some, but I think he's mainly just old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need a vet.


----------



## goatsintheozarks (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes, this could be pretty serious. Rabbits are terrific at hiding their health issues and often only show the symptoms when they are getting to feel really sick. Diarrhea and lack of weight gain are pretty dangerous signs. I'd be worried about the testicle too. Hopefully a vet could help your poor guy out!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm a rabbit breeder/keeper. This is a put to sleep or see a vet issue.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK. Just wanted a second opinion and anything that I could do besides a vet trip. I'll call around some different vets asap. Thanks!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Dayna said:


> I'm a rabbit breeder/keeper. This is a put to sleep or see a vet issue.


I agree. The testicle likely is cancerous or there is an abscess.

Diarrhea is bad. They can become dehydrated quickly.

The leg issue could be arthritis or an injury.

Worth trying to see if some subQ fluids and meds can make him feel better.

Clinicare herbavor is great to have on hand.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you!

Someone I talked to said that usually they won't neuter rabbits over the age of 4. Anyone found this to be true? I'm hoping I can hold off on the vet until morning, otherwise since it's considered a holiday/weekend, it'll be a huge fee.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Around me they neuter at any age.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Alright. I'll check it out.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Just find someone comfortable with rabbit anesthesia if the vet recommends neutering. Doesn't sound like he's a good anesthetic candidate right now, but maybe if he is feeling better


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

That's what I was thinking, with all of the issues he has.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry about your bun. Unfortunately un-neutered male rabbits are extremely prone to bladder and testicular cancers.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Have you tried probiotics? I read that rabbits re-ingest some of their poops to help their digestion-I wonder if poops from a healthy rabbit would be a good idea or not? I had rabbits once but I'm no expert. I do agree, diarrhea is very very serious in rabbits & rodents, & as with many small prey animals they hide their symptoms to avoid attracting predators for as long as they are physically still able to. It's often too late by the time they can no longer conceal their infirmity. The diarrhea is probably the most urgent of his problems right now. Can you find any home remedies that work for bunnies? For human kids the doctors say bananas (green ones are supposed to be most effective), white rice, applesauce & toast, but I know bread is bad for rabbits.


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Also, DO ask if the vet has treated rabbits! Some of the most common anaesthesia drugs and antibiotics are an absolute death sentence for bunnies.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yup! I am having sort of a problem finding a rabbit vet near us, but I think I've found one. Thanks


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Good luck! It's so hard when pets get really sick. Especially when they're not dogs or cats & no one seems to know anything for sure.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Yup! I am having sort of a problem finding a rabbit vet near us, but I think I've found one. Thanks


Where are you located?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

How's the bunny doing? If he hasn't been to vet yet get some clinicare into him if you can find it


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Michigan

He's doing ok, seems more comfortable and doing a bit better. Working on getting him to the vet- just took my goat, so vet funds are down


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What did you do that seemed to help? I hope he's still doing better!


----------

